# LogO Reserve training



## mdh (19 Oct 2004)

Does anyone know what courses are required to become a fully qualified reserve LogO after you complete CAPR? Are they offered in the summer in blocks or are there a lot of shorter two week segments? Or does it tend to be OJT? I'd appreciate any enlightenment on the subject.


----------

